# Do you sleep on your driveway?



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Sometimes (like tonight in fact) we get home from a trip away in the evening and the house is cold so we just stay in the mhome and sleep on the drive. Neighbours probably think we are crackers. 

Are we alone?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No you are not alone. We don't have neighbours though.

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There's not enough room , the motorhome is in the way 8)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We always unpack and go in doors and turn the heating full on and have a cup of tea. Put the washing into the machine.
Never thought about sleeping in the M/Home


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Same here but we do sleep on our driveway to free up a bedroom for guests. Saves turning the office/dog's bedroom and/or Doreen's dressing room/hobby room back into bedrooms for a short stay guest. 

But the OP's motor home is bigger than my house anyway


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

What a practical solution and quite a good way of making sure everything works well in the van, especially after the winter break.
Does away with the need to have to pop to a campsite for the annual first camp of the year event :lol:

Both sets of neighbours think we are barking anyway. 
With the van plugged in, it's very comfy. We will have to see if the new van is going to be as good.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We use ours as a guest bedroom. 

We've only 3 bedrooms, a loft conversion is £25k, a 4 bed house is £400k and extension at our house can't be done. A motorhome to use for hols, trips and as a spare bedroom was £24k. No competition!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If we have too many guests we let them use the bedromms in the house and use the motorhome as our own personal suite.
Gerry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We very rarely go home these days but when we do we can't be bothered carrying all our stuff into the house. I haven't slept in a house for around two years, Alan.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Of course, there is always the 'domestic situation'  
Haven't had to put it to the test yet, but you never know :roll:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We have our MH parked at the rear of our property and it is often used as an extension to our home.

At Christmas for example; when our house is always full with our grown up children, their partners and our grandchildren, we can accommodate up to 5 people in our MH and so we would be really lost without it now! We fill up the water tank, put fresh bed linen on the beds, switch on the heating, pop a carton of milk and some wine and beers into the fridge, put up the Oyster and our guests (or ourselves if we're ready for some peace) then have their own 'hotel, room where they can wash and shower, make a cup of tea /coffee, watch tv and simply sit back, chill out and relax! 

The best bit about these kind of 'home extensions' is that you can also transport them to any place that takes your fancy and I think all homes should have one!!!! :lol:

Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*neighbours*



Glandwr said:


> No you are not alone. We don't have neighbours though.
> 
> Dick


How fortunate you are.

TM


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

With my first MH beeing a week old I most definately do!


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

ceejayt said:


> Sometimes (like tonight in fact) we get home from a trip away in the evening and the house is cold so we just stay in the mhome and sleep on the drive. Are we alone?


Not at all. I quite often spend first night back on my drive. A combination of things - cold house, food in van, reluctance to move back in.

In fact sometimes I don't make it to the drive and end up spending first night back on the car park of my local pub about half a mile away :lol:

Jed


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I voted yes, although we don't have a driveway. :roll: 

However when I had a drive I often slept in my romahome  
worked shifts and found it more relaxing than being in the house.

Would most definitely sleep in the van at times if it wasn't in storage


Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess if our house was cold and damp on our return, I would consider staying in the van. But it's not..!!!!

I usually can't wait to get back to 'normal', kettle on, open the post, empty the fridge, large toilet/shower.

Guess I'm a wimp.

Ray.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Until the house was converted and daughter, son-in-law and grandaughter gained two upstairs bedrooms, SIL regularly slept in the RV on the drive during the day when he was on night duty.

Wish I had thought of this when husband was on night duty and the three daughters were small. It was a nightmare trying to keep them quiet indoors.

I do remember though using the m/c on the driveway with its lights and gas oven during the Miners' Strikes and the power cuts that accompanied it.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I sometimes move into mohome - 3 boys and a boy dog need I say more - me and the girl dog have been known to be in there for a week - husband gets rattled having to empty the bog and then he hoiks me back in - sometimes the snoring just gets to me. 

I always sleep really well in the van think its cos its cooler and lovely cosey bed and I like the sound of rain on the roof and birds twittering - oh I want to go away right now.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## TheHewsonFamily (Nov 16, 2010)

Once or twice, but I find that the gravel digs into the side of my face! :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What a bl**dy good idea - but will somebody please come and level out our drive first otherwise I will get headrushes, or indeed feetrushes from the slope.

PS

Greenie - Inspired by your new avatar, can I please come and sleep in my MH on YOUR drive?!!!


----------



## skyblue1987 (Mar 5, 2010)

Closest I've got is sleeping in the pub car park after 1 (or 7) too many  
If I had a driveway, it might be different ...


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We havent slept in ours. But this Christmas instead of blowing up an inflatable bed in the front room our daughter and partner slept in the motorhome.

It worked out perfectly, so in a few weeks the MIL is coming down and we are tempted to sleep in our motorhome on the drive to escape.

Pat


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PAT4NEIL said:


> We havent slept in ours. But this Christmas instead of blowing up an inflatable bed in the front room our daughter and partner slept in the motorhome.
> 
> It worked out perfectly, so in a few weeks the MIL is coming down and we are tempted to sleep in our motorhome on the drive to escape.
> 
> Pat


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We often do this when arriving home in the winter months, especially if getting back late afternoon or evening. Turn the house heating on but stick with the nice warm van and sort everything out in the morning.

Ron


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Good question!

We don't - it would require quite a bit of effort to get reasonably level on our drive. We also have to get out to move the cars around so that we can get into position. Three teenage boys are also desperate to get back to their computers / laptops (though they could use laptops on the drive, I suppose). Always a mountain of washing to do - sooner we get in the house, the sooner it gets done.

Also have good neighbours who pop in and adjust the heating in preparation for our return home. 

Regards,
John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ours is used as an extra bedroom when the family visit, and we have been known to let the kids use our bed with a house full of grand-kids who wake up at 5am, so we can have a nice lay-in in the 'van :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I would love to use the MH on our drive but cant as the drive is on a 45 degree slope !

Dave & Jan
:? :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> I would love to use the MH on our drive but cant as the drive is on a 45 degree slope !
> 
> ...


big chocs 8) :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

BognorMike:

_so we can have a nice *lay*-in in the 'van _

Freudian slip - harking back to your hippie days no doubt?

I assume you mean a *lie*-in!!!


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Oh Yes!
Our village has no gas so when we have a prolonged power cut
( it can take a while to sort out problems with overhead power lines) we retreat to the motorhome as everything runs on gas/12v
Trouble is the neighbours have now sussed out what is going on and turn up on the drive to beg hot water/invite themselves in for a warm up and to watch T.V.


----------

